# Ruby chard?



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I recently came across a pasta recipe that called for "ruby chard", I've not heard of this before though. Is it a type of Swiss chard? Or another name for a different type of vegetable? Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 9, 2005)

It has very prominent ruby coloured stems and veins through very dark green, almost crinkled leaves.  It is popular here!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

it is like swiss chard or beetroot greens, piccolina. i've grown it in my garden before, and it was very successful, right from seed, in cool to moderate weather, and is very healthy for you. 
here's a little more about it: http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?akw=&id=34100&catitemid=


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel and Buckytom! What sorts of things to you guys like to put it in?

Bucky, I opened your link and as soon as I saw the picture I had a  moment, I've seen that before, but don't recall ever buying. I won't pass it by next time!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 9, 2005)

chard now comes in many colors, the white or red are the norms, but I've seen rainbow! includes a yellow orange, a really dark purple etc.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

yep, have grown those too. they are the coolest neon/pastel colors, but unfortunately, the color washes out when you cook them. then they just look like regular white-ish swiss chard.
best to save the colorful ones to eat raw in a salad or something.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2005)

I love neon chard!  I sautee the leaves and stems separately and add them back together at the end to maintain the color.  The stems get chopped fine and only sauteed for a minute on high heat -- keeps the color pretty well.

Chard is a bit too much for me raw.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for the tip jenny, i will have to try that. maybe it was just the ones i grew, but the color seemed to run out in just a few seconds of cooking.


----------



## Constance (Nov 9, 2005)

I grew Rainbow Chard one year, and it was beautiful! I used it in stir-fry dishes.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 9, 2005)

We like to use any chard in a fritatta or torta, steamed and then toss with evoo and balsamic..My favorite is a fritatta or torta...
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Nov 10, 2005)

Chard can make a very nice vegetable side dish. 

*Braised Swiss Chard with Pancetta and Feta Cheese*

*Yield: Serves approx. 6-8 as a side*

*Ingredients*:

2 bunches Swiss or any type Chard, stems removed and cut into 1/2" pieces, leaves cut into 1" strips
1 medium onion, cut into 1/4" dice
3-4 cloves of garlic, minced or pressed
1/3 c. pancetta or bacon, cut into 1/4" dice or julienne
2 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
4 Tbsp. Sherry Vinegar
2 c. (approx.) Chicken Stock
1/2 c. Feta Cheese, crumbled
Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*Method*:

In a large saute pan, render the pancetta until crispy. Add the olive oil and onion, and saute until the onion is tender, about 4-5 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for another minute. Add the vinegar to deglaze the pan, then add the chard to wilt through. Season the chard with a little salt as soon as you add it to the pan so that it releases more of it's liquid. Add enough chicken stock to barely come up to the top of the chard. Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer and cook, covered, until the chard is tender, about 10-15 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and serve with the feta cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh my, what a bounty of recipes and ideas! Ironchef that is a fantstic looking recipe, I know it would go over very well in my house and might make it the next time I see some ruby chard at the grocery store (very small produce selection, so it can be hit and miss - they run out of stuff all the time, too ). Thank-you all so much for your ideas and tips, I'm itching to try ruby chard now!


----------

